# how i can extract a gold metal from ore ?



## gold24 (May 11, 2015)

i am new to this site ,i hope i can find someone to explain to me exactly easy way at home to turn my gold ore to gold metal ,,,i try some method before : note( the ores look like is mixed with others precious ores in yellow colors and silver colors )

1-i crushed the ores ,clean it with water then take 150g(the ores is mixed yellow and white silver colors) mixed with borax and some piece of copper ,then put it in the furnace to melt it so it melt with the copper then i put it in 70% nitric acid it dissolve the copper then i end up with 3g of gold 18k :lol: ,,,,,,,,,,,but is still some ore dirt didn't melt in the crucible i don't know what is this,,,,i try the same method again it didn't melt at all :mrgreen: 

2-this method i find online i crushed the ores ,clean it with water ,roasting the ores in the air i did ,then magnet separation i got magnetic ores i guess is iron is very red looking i dont care about it i want gold :mrgreen: ,,,,then i took the not magnetic ores is yellow and silver then i use about 3oz and processes it in the chemical process i find online is (bleach and HCI )it did work i got about 1g 24k gold :mrgreen: but the rest of the ores is turn all silver colors.

3-this one i find it online too ,,crushed,water it with water and clean it with HCI then roasting the ore in the air about 100g then mixed with borax ,broken glass,and sulfuric acid and let it smelt about 1h30min so i end up with half gram :mrgreen: but in the crucible have white color ores like a silver color ,,,so my big question any another way better then what i did to extract gold from this ores and what is the white silver color mixed with this ore and how i can extract the metal from it,,,,,,,note this ores look like sometime have more white silver then yellow and sometime yellow more then white silver ,,,,,,,,thank you for reading and thank you for your helps


----------



## jeneje (May 11, 2015)

First, welcome to the forum. Second, have you had an assay done on the ore? If so, what is the ore made up of? If not, have one done and post the results for more accurate help.

Ken


----------



## galenrog (May 11, 2015)

Ken is right. With exceptions for free milling ores, only a proper assay will tell what is in the ore. This analysis aids in determining the proper way to process the ore and recover the values. 

In cases of free milling ores, an assay of the wastes is still advisable, even after the best gravimetric recovery techniques.


----------



## nickvc (May 12, 2015)

One reason a full assay is a good idea is because many if not all ores contain toxic elements and putting them in acids or roasting them can release those toxins. You have done well finding value bearing ores but take my advice and get a proper assay done it will help with picking the correct process and tell you whether you have got all the values out.


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

thank you for your advice ,i never done assay cause is not that easy for me to trust to :mrgreen: but i am getting the gold very slowly but the white silver color ore don't want to melt down?is cause my furnace is not night enough?


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

hey nickvc
do you know how or where a good trust place for full assay ?


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2015)

I suggest Alfred H Knight, Ledoux, Inspectorate.

Brian at Princeton Testing Laboratories does good work for a good price too.

Keep in mind that fire assay is basically for precious metals, so all the nasty stuff like arsenic/tellurium/cadmium etc. that might be in there, that needs a special procedure for each and that adds up to significant dollars. My advice: get a fire assay on a representative sample. If it has lots of value in it, then go for the full characterization for deleterious elements so you can broker it!

Happy trails!

Lou


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

thank you lou for your advice but how many grams they need to have for a full assay ?


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

Lou said:


> I suggest Alfred H Knight, Ledoux, Inspectorate.
> 
> Brian at Princeton Testing Laboratories does good work for a good price too.
> 
> ...




thank you lou ,,,,but have many grams they need to have for a full assay ?


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2015)

Really depends on the grade of the material, but I'd say 50-100 g is sufficient for multiple fire assays and a full panel.

Lou


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

nickvc said:


> One reason a full assay is a good idea is because many if not all ores contain toxic elements and putting them in acids or roasting them can release those toxins. You have done well finding value bearing ores but take my advice and get a proper assay done it will help with picking the correct process and tell you whether you have got all the values out.



thank you 


do you know how or where a good trust place for full assay ?


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2015)

I've mentioned three good starters. I suggest find out the value concentration in the material, then go for the full panel. Know if it's worth your time!

Gold silver fire assay should be no more than 100 bucks or so.

Lou


----------



## gold24 (May 12, 2015)

Lou said:


> I've mentioned three good starters. I suggest find out the value concentration in the material, then go for the full panel. Know if it's worth your time!
> 
> Gold silver fire assay should be no more than 100 bucks or so.
> 
> Lou




i dont mind about the price at all ,,,,i mind if after the assay is done they will give me the method how to extract the other precious metals ?


----------



## jeneje (May 12, 2015)

gold24 said:


> i dont mind about the price at all ,,,,i mind if after the assay is done they will give me the method how to extract the other precious metals ?


I think you are confused somewhat here, an assay will not give you a method to extract the precious metals. All it will do is tell what you have. There are labs that will develop a method for you to extract the metal, but that can be expensive.

Ken


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2015)

After you get it assayed and have an idea of what it's worth, send me a PM and I can help you figure the extraction out.


----------



## bswartzwelder (May 13, 2015)

Easy question! After the assay, read Hoke and read the forum. That's all there is to it.


----------



## gold24 (May 13, 2015)

Lou said:


> After you get it assayed and have an idea of what it's worth, send me a PM and I can help you figure the extraction out.


thank you lou,,,,,but what do you mean with (and have an idea what it''s worth) :mrgreen:


----------



## cnbarr (May 13, 2015)

He means once you've obtained a quantitative value of its PM concentration, a know certified know amount of gold per ton in the ore, 1ppm, 10ppm, 5Toz per ton and so forth. 

That is the reasons for the recommendations of an assay is to know the value and constituents of your ore body.


----------



## gold24 (May 14, 2015)

cnbarr said:


> He means once you've obtained a quantitative value of its PM concentration, a know certified know amount of gold per ton in the ore, 1ppm, 10ppm, 5Toz per ton and so forth.
> 
> That is the reasons for the recommendations of an assay is to know the value and constituents of your ore body.


 
thank you cnbarr ,,,but this ores i got is not stable in gold all the time sometime i got 10g in 1kg sometime less ,,,,but at know i cant melt the white silver ores i dont know what is this,,,but i dont care much for iron and copper :mrgreen:


----------



## cnbarr (May 14, 2015)

No ore is, that's why there's leagues of books and papers written on sampling and splitting. 

Once you know your ore has a consistent value then its of value to know what other elements are in and how they occur. It's how one designs and optimizes thier recovery circuit. 

I assay for living, its the only right way to start.


----------



## gold24 (May 14, 2015)

cnbarr said:


> No ore is, that's why there's leagues of books and papers written on sampling and splitting.
> 
> Once you know your ore has a consistent value then its of value to know what other elements are in and how they occur. It's how one designs and optimizes thier recovery circuit.
> 
> I assay for living, its the only right way to start.


 that`s right ,,,,but the ores i have a good value cause have a gold in it :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (May 14, 2015)

gold24 said:


> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> > No ore is, that's why there's leagues of books and papers written on sampling and splitting.
> ...




Perhaps you are losing the thread of what people are trying to tell you, you have gold but don't know how much so you can't tell how good a recovery you are achieving and or what other values may be there,are you leaving more behind than you recover!
By also knowing what else is in your untreated ore you can also formulate a plan for the best recovery of the values.


----------



## MrMylar (May 27, 2015)

nickvc said:


> gold24 said:
> 
> 
> > cnbarr said:
> ...


*Nickvc* is telling *EXACTLY* the truth, because I'm dealing with some ore myself now that showed positive for gold, but never been assayed, and I have other metals in there and I'm trying to learn what I actually have.

Just because you recovered some gold from your ore doesn't mean your ore is chock-full of gold. You may have very well extracted ALL the gold in that ore and the rest may be something different, even if the solution is "golden" like mine.

Ore, from what I have learned from this forum is the most "contaminated" piece of refining piece you will ever want to deal with.... even with an assay. Ore is just that dirty and much more work to recover what it holds.. and I mean ALL of it. If an ore isn't mostly gold, silver, platinum and (or) palladium, I, personally don't want to refine it because there are too many chemical processes you must take to separate the metals inside just to get to each one of them.

I did learn one good lesson from this which is not a loss, and that is to have a piece of ore sample assayed. That is the key to recovering ALL that is in an ore.

Hope that helps!


----------

